# Tomorrow is the Day!



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Well we pick up Hershey tomorrow at 2:30. Does it sound like I am counting down the hours hahaha. Finally got the puppy pen set up and the baby gates are up everything is puppy proof and ready to go. Got an e-mail from our breeder the other day to let us know how his vet exam went. He weighed 3.8lbs at 8 weeks so I don't think he will be tiny. The vet was apparently smitten with him and he asked our breeder if she had anymore like Hershey for sale. She doesn't of course, but she said she could put him on the list haha. I guess he was good advertising.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So happy for you! Can't wait to hear all about your new addition.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Wahoo! So glad to hear everything is going great leading up to your new arrival. He sounds absolutely wonderful, and I am so excited for you guys and for Ollie. They will be great pals. He does sound like a big boy...I'm guessing, based on our visit last week, our weighed about the same at 11 weeks. Then again, Mario was the second smallest of his litter and he is about 13 inches at the shoulder. There's nothing wrong with counting down the hours (2 days, 4.5 hours for us...not like I'm keeping track). We are all expecting lots of photos and updates (after you spend some time with him, of course). Hershey has found a wonderful home with you. Good luck, the KarMar fam is thinking of you!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks so much you guys. I guess I am excited you would think the excitement would be less with a second one, but nope in fact I might be more excited knowing what is to come. I will be thinking about you and Lil Woof too!!! We will have lots of info to exchange in the coming months, it will be fun hearing about all the antics. I hope Mario loves his baby brother and has lots of fun with him. I am excited to find out his name I have been trying to think of hockey players that relate to Storms a Brewin, but nothing. I guess I will just have to wait, not long for you now. Enjoy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope you all get a good nights sleep tonight before all the fun begins tomorrow!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

A new puppy is always so exciting be it the first one or any other addition to the family. Have fun tomorrow and keep us posted.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

YAY!!!! So excited for you! :bounce: Can't wait to see more pictures of the Hershey boy! :biggrin1:


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

That's great news. Look forward to lots of pics and videos!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I don't know if I will get any sleep tonight. I couldn't sleep a wink the last time we went to see them, so I think tonight is going to be a bust. I think I will probably have you guys saying enough already with the pics. I have the camera all juiced up and ready to go.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> I don't know if I will get any sleep tonight. I couldn't sleep a wink the last time we went to see them, so I think tonight is going to be a bust. I think I will probably have you guys saying enough already with the pics. I have the camera all juiced up and ready to go.


Oh...there are never too many pictures!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

This thread will be WORTHLESS if you don't post pics!!!:grin2: Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hahahaha. You guys are so cute. OK then, lots of pics.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you picked up baby Hershey? :baby:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

We are waiting patiently for pictures! Oh I bet you are so excited!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I keep checking for a status report too.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

You guys are great. I thought I would just go on the forum to kill the next half hour before we leave to get him and here you are. This morning is going so slowly. So I will be leaving soon. Don't know if I will get a chance to post again tonight, but I will sure try tomorrow. Thanks for checking in I will be in touch as soon as I can.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> Wahoo! So glad to hear everything is going great leading up to your new arrival. He sounds absolutely wonderful, and I am so excited for you guys and for Ollie. They will be great pals. He does sound like a big boy...I'm guessing, based on our visit last week, our weighed about the same at 11 weeks. Then again, Mario was the second smallest of his litter and he is about 13 inches at the shoulder. There's nothing wrong with counting down the hours (2 days, 4.5 hours for us...not like I'm keeping track). We are all expecting lots of photos and updates (after you spend some time with him, of course). Hershey has found a wonderful home with you. Good luck, the KarMar fam is thinking of you!


Three lbs. 8 oz. At 8 weeks doesn't sound big to me... Pixel was 3 lbs. 7oz at 8 weeks, and at 1 year she's just under 10 lbs. she looks tiny next to most of the other Havs I know.

We're counting down the time with both of you... We all love new puppies... Even those of us who feel like we're already up to our eyeballs in puppies!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Can't wait to see the baby!!!! BTW Truffles was 3lbs at eight weeks and is now 11 lbs.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

How exciting! How did the first night go? I'm sure you'll be posting pictures soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

STILL no pictures?!?!?


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

New rule. Puppy countdown threads MUST be followed up with pictures and a status report within 24 hours of puppy's arrival. :biggrin1:

Hope all is well.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hi Everyone, well here is the puppy update. I haven't had a chance to download pictures yet, but I promise I will soon. First day/night went great. He didn't get car sick on the way home, bonus. He came in the house made a bee line for the toy box and settled in like he had been here forever. He had a small supper and had a couple of little naps in his new crate. He had literally 2 minutes of crying the first time he went in then fell asleep, the second time not a peep and the best part...at bedtime settled right in his little bed and let us sleep till 7:00 this morning, what a good boy. He used his puppy pad to go potty through the night and went right back to sleep. He has had two little accidents in the house, but the rest of the time he has gone outside in his spot and seems to be catching on to his command word to go and has done his business every time. He is doing great. Ollie on the other hand does not know what to make of him. When the puppy goes to him, he backs away, this morning it is getting better though more face to face time with the two of them. They actually had RLH together this morning. I think they will be good together soon. I will try to get pictures up. So far so good.Love him to death.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Where's our pictures! Were you up all night?


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Well finally a couple of pictures, not very good, he doesn't sit still very long. There was something on my lens too, so there is this white blur on all the photos, sorry.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Awww what a cutie!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

What a cutie and he's doing so well in your home. He and Ollie are going to keep you entertained.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, I could just eat him up! He is soooo cute.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Just adorable! You are going to have so much fun at your house!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww.....Such a darling little chocolate fluffball!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So sweet! Enjoy!


----------



## Kmarla (Aug 10, 2015)

He's just adorable!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Adorable!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

So so sweet...Hershey is the perfect name  Love his eyes! Give him some belly rubs from MN!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. We are a little biased you know, so you are making us feel really good. MN, is that a name hint, you have me curious now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PaulineMi said:


> New rule. Puppy countdown threads MUST be followed up with pictures and a status report within 24 hours of puppy's arrival. :biggrin1:
> 
> Hope all is well.


I like that rule!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hershey is ADORABLE!!! Remember to take LOTS of pictures, (and video!) even though he'll keep you busy... They grow up SO quickly! And if you share them with us, it's a bonus!!! 

Ha! You must be sleep deprived from excitement if Hershey hasn't kept you up... "MN" is Minnesota! :laugh:


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

So cute! Keep the pictures coming!:smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh how sweet! I want another!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

He is absolutely perfect!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Karen I will try, I am a little turned upside down right now, but I know I will get more organized as I go along. We did take a video of Ollie and Hershey meeting for the first time I will try to post it. Ollie isn't quite sure what to make of this little thing that grabs his hair and jumps at his face. I think he is exhausted also. Last night was not a good night. I don't know if he felt more bonded to us and wanted to be with us, but he did not want the crate. Today new strategy, every time he falls asleep, into the crate, so far so good.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats - hope everyone is having fun! (and getting rest!)


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, he looks like the puppy version of my little Sheldon! Congrats on your new arrival - glad it's going so well for you.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

He does look like Sheldon, Deb. Love the name by the way. Sheldon is so sweet, I hope Hershey turns out as handsome a boy.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Congratulations. He's adorable.


----------



## Tward (Feb 16, 2016)

How exciting! Enjoy every second of the puppy stage....let the photos begin! Congrats on the new baby! Teresa


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone for your kind words. He is settling in nicely and the nights took a downward turn after the honeymoon first night, but now getting better again. Today there was a break through moment, Ollie has been avoiding Hershey like the plague and actually seemed a little depressed. This morning he initiated a RHL with the little guy and they both had a blast. Gives me hope they will be buddies. Exhausted, but very happy and loving this little guy so much. Pictures are not easy, but I will try.


----------

